# Gracie- an update



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie is not a dog I really wanted, goodness I try with her. She is doing a lot better but she's not my easy going poodles, she goes on hunger strikes because she get bored with kibble, Well I gave up after her started to do two day hunger strikes, and when I say I gave up well I started feeding her Cesar classic wet food, she is happily gobbling it up. Not only that Gracie is quite content this days, am I happy feeding her this no but she'll be 13 in July and I've never seen her this relaxed. We still do the NILIF, and she takes her anxiety med. 

Progress is progress


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are the best daughter, ever. You get a gold medal for integrating her into your fur family. I’m glad she’s happy too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You gotta do what you gotta do ! Merlin also has hunger strikes, despite taking his meds.

I always have 2-3 Ceasar’s cans on hand.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You can only do so much, and considering her problems, just go with it! As long as it does no harm, it's all good! How is she getting along with everybody, does she play or try to play with Leonard?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You can only do so much, and considering her problems, just go with it! As long as it does no harm, it's all good! How is she getting along with everybody, does she play or try to play with Leonard?


 She does play with Beatrice and Pia, I closely monitor interaction between Gracie and Leonard, Gracie doesn't have the patience for his puppy-ness but she tolerates him so not yet. 



Dechi said:


> You gotta do what you gotta do ! Merlin also has hunger strikes, despite taking his meds.
> 
> I always have 2-3 Ceasar’s cans on hand.


 Right now she is quite happy with a full belly



Mfmst said:


> You are the best daughter, ever. You get a gold medal for integrating her into your fur family. I’m glad she’s happy too.


Thanks Mfmst, I do my best with Gracie, I just need to keep her at arms length, she can be so sweet I want to love on her a lot but any special treatment goes straight to her head. 

Right now Gracie is pleased as punch, I'll take it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Six weeks later and Gracie the pom/chi is fat and happy, okay heavier than I'd like her but she is very content, she hasn't turned her nose up at food since the change to the Cedars wet food. I buy the variety packs.
Does she still growl yup, but it's appropriate and the situation never goes past the warning stage, the ones she growls at are Walter the cat and Leonard the pup, both who haven't learned to respect her space.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

lol yep sometimes you just have to do what works. She sounds happy.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm with you on this one. A thirteen year old dog, especially a stressed one, deserves to eat what it wants.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I do what works, and there is peace and one excited Gracie come mealtime. ?


----------

